# Help me find...



## RoseRoyce (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can find a mailing address in Mexico for Clinton Worstman? 
Thanks, Rose Royce


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

RoseRoyce said:


> Does anyone know how I can find a mailing address in Mexico for Clinton Worstman?
> Thanks, Rose Royce


He wasn't using a rental car in the states recently was he? 
Bellingham, Whatcom County Local News | Bellingham Herald


----------



## RoseRoyce (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes he was!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

RoseRoyce said:


> Yes he was!


Blimey
I'm guessing ... you're trying to find him in relation to that accident.

Do you know even what area he lives in, that would narrow it down and then maybe one of the members in Mexico could look in a directory for you


----------



## RoseRoyce (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for your help. 5 people were injured in that accident. The Texas address on his driver's license was years out of date. I tracked down a relative who says he has a P.O. Box in Texas somewhere, but that he really didn't know where in Mexico he was. That was the first we heard he was living in Mexico. But the where? No clue. Anyway, I would be deeply grateful for any ideas. Having lived in Switzerland for 13 years, I know how tight an expat community CAN be. I realize Mexicois a very large country. I guess it depends on the reach of this group and the odd (fingers crossed) chance that someone might have heard of and remembered this distinctive name. Thanks again. Rose


----------

